# tuna nuggets



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

2 to 3 tuna steaks
old bay creo seasoning
garlic powder 
salt 
pepper

step one
cut steaks into prefered nugget/strip size

step two
cover tuna lightly in seasonings

step three
cook to desierd cooking level
medium is best

step four
enjoy tuna :spam::beer:


----------

